# Lifting shoes / trainers



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm after buying some half decent gym trainers / shoes. Anyone any recommendations?

Decent online sellers? What do you lot wear?

Quite like the look of the Otomix stuff.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Vans


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Converse


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

The ol classic, chuck taylors..... great for squatting,deadlifting.... and best of all, cheap as chips 

Although i think adidas do some nice looking 'crossfit' type shoes.... meant to be a compromise between a solid sole olympic shoe and a cross training shoe..... think theyre called 'power....somethings'.....


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

For deadlifts I use Adidas Combat Speed 4 Shoes there wrestling shoes, flat, stable around the ankle and cheap... well I think there cheap.

For squats I use Adipower Weightlifting Shoes not cheap but I use them 3-4 times a week for the past 3 years and there still in good condition

*

*


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Ended up finally getting some of these Ryderwear beauties:


----------

